# Carrying on a canoe trip



## Tuco (May 8, 2009)

I am going on an overnight canoe trip with some other dads and kids. I'd like to take my pistol along, but I prefer to be discreet about it and also keep the gun dry. I expect to carry it in a pack. A couple of questions.

First, I would like to keep the weapon and my ammo dry, including a trip into the drink. Any comments on the most waterproof method which also allows easy access? Semi-auto DA/SA with no safety but a decocker.


Consider the same trip with adults and possible open carry. Is there an accepted method to keep gun and ammo dry?


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm not sure how easily accessible this would be, but for in your pack you might want to try one of those waterproof boxes for cameras and such from walmart. That might work.

Where will you be canoeing? You might want to check to see if guns are allowed. They might not be allowed in State & National parks. I believe the legislation just changed, but i don't know when it went into affect.

hope this is helpful


----------



## Tuco (May 8, 2009)

I'm not sure of the locations, that aspect is being planned by someone else. I will make sure to legally carry, though. Thanks.


----------



## Tuco (May 8, 2009)

And yes, I was hoping for something a bit more accessible.


----------



## dovehunter (Dec 18, 2007)

I just use a good heavy zip lock bag and that should do it. As for your ammo, I put nail polish on top of the primer, between the primer and casing. That should be enough. The gun should be okay even if it get's wet, it's the ammo that will fail not the gun, especially if it's a 1911.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

If you're going to pack the gun, I'd vote for a zip lock also. Its cheap and easy.

If you'd rather carry, I'd bring some extra ammo packed separately and some oil - just in case!


----------



## Tuco (May 8, 2009)

I like the zip lock idea and would have used that if nothing better came (comes) up here. I can even shoot through it if need be. 



My concern about the gun getting wet is more the maintenance issues involved with water and metal parts. It's a Sig P239 in 9mm, btw.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

If you are going scuba diving in salt water with it you might have a problem. A momentary dip of a couple of minutes shouldn't hurt gun or ammo.

Soap and water cleanup is a standard for guns, it wont melt.

My concern would be the weight might help drag you down.

Clean and lightly oil the gun before and after the trip.

Ride inside the canoe rather than outside and all will be well.

Enjoy the trip.

tumbleweed


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

TOF said:


> If you are going scuba diving in salt water with it you might have a problem. A momentary dip of a couple of minutes shouldn't hurt gun or ammo.
> 
> Soap and water cleanup is a standard for guns, it wont melt.
> 
> ...


+1 Oil before trip. clean and oil after trip. Toss a little bottle in your kit. If you take a dip, oil that night.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Hehe, nothing really pertinent to add here but the following did occur to me:

-this is a situation where I would be glad to have a polymer handgun
-CZ's Lube-Until-Dripping philosophy might "hold some water" in this case (har har har)


----------



## YODA308 (Jun 11, 2009)

Another vote for a ziplock bag


----------

